# Need help with rats



## michelleice (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi all im new, Ive been trying to find a new home for my to male rats as i do not have time for them any more as Ive just become a single parent. Ive tried advertising them in the Friday ad and loot been selling them for cash to make sure they go to a decent home is there any where else i can try? does anyone know any rescues in or around tunbridge wells area? 

I really didn't want to see them go Ive had them a year, but i just don't have time for them Ive to many animals now im a single parent.


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

Try TVR forum there a lot of rat lovers on there
TVR Forums


----------



## zeon85 (Dec 5, 2007)

michelleice said:


> Hi all im new, Ive been trying to find a new home for my to male rats as i do not have time for them any more as Ive just become a single parent. Ive tried advertising them in the Friday ad and loot been selling them for cash to make sure they go to a decent home is there any where else i can try? does anyone know any rescues in or around tunbridge wells area?
> 
> I really didn't want to see them go Ive had them a year, but i just don't have time for them Ive to many animals now im a single parent.


Try gumtree or preloved.com I would happily take them off your hands but i dont know well not suyre if i got room.. I own 7 rats 4 boys 3 girls... I want to ask how much u selling the rats for and does it include a cage (incase they didnt get along with my 4 boys i would be able to keep them in their cage)...

I live in Brighton and feed my rats on supa rat in morning and tuna, weetabix, milk and tiny amount of sugar in evening for a balanced diet.. My dream eventually is to get a place to open up a rat sancuary

Zeon85


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,

Have you tried Pets4Homes ???? Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK

You should be able to find them a new home by advertising on there.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Most definalty TVR. I post there myself and it is a WONDERFUL forum! Would take them on myself if my husband wouldnt literaly shoot me through the head lol. 

I have to say I would be against rehoming via classifieds ads. As babies they would be fine but with older animals they really need to find a home which is expierenced because it does take a little longer for them to settle down and such.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

zeon85 said:


> I live in Brighton and feed my rats on supa rat in morning and tuna, weetabix, milk and tiny amount of sugar in evening for a balanced diet.. My dream eventually is to get a place to open up a rat sancuary
> 
> Zeon85


Have you tried the shunamite diet? I feed a variation for this myself. I use rat nuggets from pets at home, a rabbit muslie mix from my local petstore, shredded wheat and dry pasta. They also get kitten food a few times a week as well as stuff like boiled eggs and stuff as treats. My lot go DAFT for Tuna as well!!! Ooo also Curly Kale is a REALLY good fresh food for them!


----------

